# Infos upgrade iMac G3 500 DVSE (disque dur,RAM,Mac OS X Tiger,...)



## boboch (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
 Je suis depuis peu en possession d'un iMac G3 500 DVSE et je voudrais y installer Mac OS X (Tiger). Je vous préviens de suite, je viens du monde PC et c'est donc le premier mac que j'ai entre les mains.

J'ai d'abord fait les upgrades pour faire passer Mac OS 9 en Mac OS 9.2.2 et le mise à jour du firmware donc pas de souci de ce coté.

Je voudrais tout d'abord changer le disque dur car d'apres les divers post que j'ai lu, il est conseillé de le faire étant donné les performances plus que moyenne de celui-ci.De plus je sais que le disque doit faire au max 128Go.
Ma première question est donc: Puis-je y installer n'importe quel disque compatible UDMA-100 ou 133? Et les disques sont-ils compatibles Mac/PC(à part le format de partition bien sûr)?

De plus il n'y a que 128Mo d'installé et ceci en une seule barrette, donc je voudrais y mettre en plus une barrette de 512Mo. N'importe quelle barrette peut s'installer? Je veux dire par là les barrettes ne sont-elles pas spécifiques au Mac ou au PC?

De plus je n'arrive pas à être sûr que mon Mac a ou n'a pas de graveur de CD. Je sais qu'il lit les DVD et CD mais je ne suis pas sûr pour le gravage. Si cela n'est pas possible comme je le redoute je compte acheter un graveur externe. Un modèle firewire est-il à privilégier par rapport à l'USB qui je crois est de version 1? Et toujours meme question, les modèles PC sont-ils compatibles?

Comme dis plus haut, je souhaite installer Tiger. Je l'ai d'abord gravé sur un DVD+RW qui n'a pas pu être lu. Quels sont les formats DVD compatibles avec ce lecteur?(+-R, +-RW)

Dernier point (enfin), je souhaiterais conserver mon ancien disque pour ne serait-ce que copier mes données. J'ai cru comprendre que la nappe n'avait qu'une "prise". Est-il possible d'en mettre une autre avec 2 "prises" pour mettre les 2 disques? 
 Sinon quelques idées pour copier mes données sachant que c'est le seul Mac à ma disposition?

 J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.
 D'avance merci.


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut.

Pour le DD pas de soucis, tu peux prendre n'importe lequel, après c'est toi qui vois, moi je préconise SEAGATE par exemple, tu peux en mettre 1 seul.

Pour la ram, faut essayer, certaines barrettes sont pas comptables avec certaines CM PC, sur mac c'est idem, faut essayer, si tu veux être sûr et avoir un rapport qualité/prix honnête, va ici, 128 + 512 mo ça sera idéal pour tiger, mieux vaut + de 512.

Pour le graveur externe, c'est de l'usb 1 en effet, privilégie alors un graveur externe en firewire, pas de soucis pour la compatibilité, sauf peut-être avec IDVD qui le reconnaîtra pas nativement, mais avec patchburn ça devrait pouvoir s'arranger, sinon pas de soucis pour la gravure.

Si tu veux vérifier les infos de ton lecteur actuel, tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça dans menu pomme de os9.

Tu peux mettre aussi ton DD actuel dans un boîtier firewire ou alors raccorder ton pc et ton mac via ethernet également.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,



			
				boboch a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Je suis depuis peu en possession d'un iMac G3 500 DVSE et je voudrais y installer Mac OS X (Tiger).


Si tu as bien mis à jour le firmware, je te conseillerais d'installer Panther 10.3.9 car avec Tiger ça risque de "ramer" un peu.



> Je voudrais tout d'abord changer le disque dur car d'apres les divers post que j'ai lu, il est conseillé de le faire étant donné les performances plus que moyenne de celui-ci.De plus je sais que le disque doit faire au max 128Go.


Sur mon iMac, j'ai un seagate 120 Go avec 8Mo acheté sur le site rueducommerce. Il fonctionne à merveille.



> De plus il n'y a que 128Mo d'installé et ceci en une seule barrette, donc je voudrais y mettre en plus une barrette de 512Mo. N'importe quelle barrette peut s'installer? Je veux dire par là les barrettes ne sont-elles pas spécifiques au Mac ou au PC?


J'ai déjà acheté des barrettes sur eBay sensées être compatibles, mais le Mac ne les reconnaissait pas. Va sur Macway, les prix sont corrects et tu seras sûr d'avoir de la Ram compatible Mac.



> De plus je n'arrive pas à être sûr que mon Mac a ou n'a pas de graveur de CD. Je sais qu'il lit les DVD et CD mais je ne suis pas sûr pour le gravage. Si cela n'est pas possible comme je le redoute je compte acheter un graveur externe. Un modèle firewire est-il à privilégier par rapport à l'USB qui je crois est de version 1?


C'est un simple lecteur CD/DVD. Tu ne peux graver. Pour un graveur externe prend un combo USB2/FW. Macway en vend des bons.

 :king:


----------



## boboch (18 Octobre 2005)

Eh bien c'est du rapide tout &#231;a dites moi.
Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
Pour le DD pas de probleme donc je me lance dans n'importe quel disque UDMA100 ou 133.
Pour le RAM je vais en prendre d'un autre PC et tester tout &#231;a sur le Mac voir si c'est compatile et apr&#232;s je me lancerais aussi.

Mais je ne trouve toujours pas quel type de DVD est capable de lire ce lecteur entre les DVD-R, les DVD+R, les RW,etc...

Et sinon toujours pas de moyen pour r&#233;cup mes donn&#233;es &#224; part le connecter avec un PC en ethernet ou firewire? Car en fait le probleme est que les 2 ne sont pas au meme endroit....

++


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,


			
				boboch a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Comme dis plus haut, je souhaite installer Tiger. Je l'ai d'abord gravé sur un DVD+RW qui n'a pas pu être lu. Quels sont les formats DVD compatibles avec ce lecteur?(+-R, +-RW)


Apple vend des DVD de Tiger qui fonctionnent parfaitement et te propose de te fournir de CD si tu n'as pas de lecteur de DVD sur ta machine.


----------



## boboch (18 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour cette super r&#233;ponse....

Je crois avoir trouv&#233; et apparement il ne lit que les DVD-R et pas les +, enfin je pense.

Sinon J'aurais encore une question: Est-il possible de changer le lecteur CD/DVD de mon iMac Slot-in?
Je crois que c'est un format un peu sp&#233;cial entre Slim (portable) et normal donc je pense que &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre dur. 
Pas de solution d'adaptation d'un lecteur Slim ou normal?


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2005)

boboch a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette super réponse....
> 
> Je crois avoir trouvé et apparement il ne lit que les DVD-R et pas les +, enfin je pense.
> 
> ...




Je crois pas que ce soit possible en effet, c'est un lecteur hybride entre le 2,5 pouces et le 3,5 il me semble, donc sans bidouillage, c'est pas possible


----------



## hrsg (29 Octobre 2005)

Hello,

Je ne pense pas qu'un lecteur optique puisse &#234;tre 2,5" ! Tu dois confondre avec le DD, non ?
C'est surtout une histoire d'&#233;paisseur je pense.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi un graveur de portable n'irait pas, la connectique est diff&#233;rente ? Si le lecteur se balade, y'a toujours moyen de le caler !!

Un petit tour sur l'excellent MacBidouille m'a permis de retrouver &#231;a :
http://www.mcetech.com/ibg3dvdr8dl.html
Je me demandais si &#231;a n'irait pas sur ton iMac, mais en fait il y a la r&#233;ponse sur le m&#234;me site :
http://www.mcetech.com/dvdrwimacsl.html

Bon upgrade... (fais attention de ne pas arriver au prix d'un Mac mini ou feu eMac  )

Edit : J'ai un doute sur l'obligation de faire une partition...! On doit faire une partition &#224; 8 Go pour un G3 233 (m&#234;me 266 il me semble). Je suis quasi s&#251;r que non sur les G3 500... Si quelqu'un peut confirmer !?


----------

